# SO2 tester



## Wade E (Nov 6, 2006)

Opinions please, what is the best kit for determining SO2 levels in
wine. As I get more knowledgeable on vino I guess I should start
worrying about things like this. Does everyone check this or is this
for when you really start making expensive reds whether it be from
grapes or kits?


*Edited by: wadewade *


----------



## Coaster (Nov 7, 2006)

For my kit wines I havn't really worried, I just follow the directions (mostly, hehe). I will be starting my first non-kit wine soon (waiting on the 'nanners to ripen) and will be using Welch's juice (both canned and frozen) and wanted to try this method for finding out Free SO2 (especially because the frozen juice has sulfites in it). I can't say if this is any good or not but I ordered a set to try it out.At $2.25 a test it might be more than some might want to spend.


*AV-FRSO2*
http://www.accuvin.com/AccuvinProducts.html


----------



## Joseph1 (Nov 10, 2006)

Wade, if money is no object, check out the Reflectoquant by Merck. At one time I had suggested to George that he include it in the Ultimate Home Wine Making Starter Package as the winemaker’s laboratory.


http://www.vitislabs.com/Labsupply/RQFlex.htm


----------



## Wade E (Nov 11, 2006)

Money is a big object here Joseph. Thats quite the pricetag! Im sure its quite the kit also though.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 19, 2013)

LMAO, Wade I thought you were really asking this after all these years but I see the post is seven years old. I suspect.....


----------



## Wade E (Feb 19, 2013)

Ill let that PLUG slide but please dont go putting your link up anymore as there are lots of retailers on here that pay for advertising. Im not in the market for SO2 testing anymore but thanks.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 19, 2013)

Wade E said:


> Opinions please, what is the best kit for determining SO2 levels in
> wine. As I get more knowledgeable on vino I guess I should start
> worrying about things like this. Does everyone check this or is this
> for when you really start making expensive reds whether it be from
> ...


 

Hey Wade did you really use to call yourself wadewade?


----------



## DaveL (Feb 19, 2013)

OK since its open again can you recomend a SO2 test kit?


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 19, 2013)

Dave the one and only tester to get is the Vinmetrica. If you go to the website there are three different ones to look at. Two of them do S02 and they are worth every penny. Fast and simple to use.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 19, 2013)

I agree with the woldfman Dan.


----------



## DaveL (Feb 19, 2013)

wow , not cheap but Im sure worth it. I'll put it on my list.


----------



## MrKevin (Feb 20, 2013)

I have the Vinmetrica 300 and love it.


----------

